# New to Steelhead



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

I live near portage lakes and am making a drive up to the lake to try for steelhead for the first time. I was wondering if any of you could help me with some tips as in what kind of lures to use and what kind of water to fish. I'll be fishing from shore. Any tips are appreciated thank you!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Go up to mentor headlands state park, walk out toward the light house and fish any area throw little cleos ,castmaster spoons, small crank baits , blue fox spinners . Look over other posts to get a idea where and when to go , the rivers are also a place to go plenty of metro park locations along the rivers.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Head out to rocky river. Any Metroparks


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

snag said:


> Go up to mentor headlands state park, walk out toward the light house and fish any area throw little cleos ,castmaster spoons, small crank baits , blue fox spinners . Look over other posts to get a idea where and when to go , the rivers are also a place to go plenty of metro park locations along the rivers.


plenty of spots along the breakwall.....


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Went up into the rocky river and caught 1! Was pretty excited because it was my first one


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Nice baby one. Wait until you hit a full grown adult. Fishing will never be the same for you.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

ejsell said:


> Nice baby one. Wait until you hit a full grown adult. Fishing will never be the same for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


My friend caught a 26"er at 55th street. Can't wait to get one that size.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats and welcome to the addiction! lol what did you catch em on?!


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

SelfTaught said:


> Congrats and welcome to the addiction! lol what did you catch em on?!


Mine was caught on a black 1/64th oz jig with a white head and a minnows floating in down the river bouncing on the bottom. My friend caught his on a minnow 8' down under a bobber


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

JohnJH said:


> Went up into the rocky river and caught 1! Was pretty excited because it was my first one
> View attachment 222957
> View attachment 222958


Great job buddy !


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Rayman said:


> Great job buddy !


Thank you


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice job, I was in your shoes 2 years ago. My first season I caught 37and 2nd season 52. This year my goal is 75. Had a descent day today. Went 5 for 9 on the rock.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

btownbb270 said:


> Nice job, I was in your shoes 2 years ago. My first season I caught 37and 2nd season 52. This year my goal is 75. Had a descent day today. Went 5 for 9 on the rock.


I went 1 for 1 yesterday. Hoping to get back up there more. It was fun.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

Congrats.


----------

